# was machen mit Aal



## Iwan (22. Juni 2003)

war über´s Wochenende an der Ems bei Haren angeln. Habe dort einige Aale gefangen. Jatzt weiß ich aber nicht so recht was ich damit machen soll.

Ich habe keinen Räucherofen. Kann man Aal auch Braten oder so was in der Art???

Wäre für einfache Rezepte sehr dankbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2003)

Braten ist kein Thema, da der Aal aber sehr fett ist, empfiehlt es sich z.B. zum Braten etwas Salbei mit zu verwenden (am Schluss kurz dazugeben). 
Aal in Stücke schneiden, würzen, in Mehl wenden und in Öl ausbraten (da der Aal eh schon fett genug ist, rate ich hier von der Verwendung von Butter ab).
Aalsülze (Aalstücke (Haut weg) in Wasser, gut mit Essig abgeschmeckt, etwas Lorbeer, Nelken und Wacholder dazu), pochieren, aus dem Sud nehmen und das Fleisch von den Gräten lösen. Je nach Menge des Fonds Gealtine einrühren, in Förmchen oder direkt in Suppenteller die Aalstücke geben und mit dem Gelatinefond übergiessen und kalt werden lassen.


----------



## Laky (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo
Natürlich kannst du Aal braten! Den Aal säubern und in Stücke schneiden, kräftig würzen und mit Roggenschrot mehlieren und ab in die Pfanne. Dazu Bratkartoffeln und weil bis dahin sehr fettig, am besten ein Salat. Oder mit frischen Kräutern in Alufolie wickeln und ab auf den Grill, sehr lecker!! (und deinen Gästen auf die Frage was das in der Alufolie ist, irgend etwas von Klapperschlangen erzälen) Ja und dann kannst du Aal auch noch dünsten mit einer Kräuterrahmsoße und Salzkartoffeln in Butter geschwenkt und mit einer Mischung aus 1/4 Dill + 3/4 Petersilie bestreut.
MFG
Laky


----------



## Iwan (22. Juni 2003)

danke. Werde die Rezepte mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juni 2003)

lass uns das Ergebnis wissen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Juni 2003)

Ziehe die Aale ab und brate sie. Einfach mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen . Evtl. bißchen Dill noch dran. Dazu Bratkartoffeln und Gurkensalat/Tomatensalat. Und laß es mit dem Salbei. Den ißt man nicht freiwillig, geschweige trinken. Wir im Norden nehmen den wirklich nur , wenn wir Halsschwerzen haben und Heiser sind. Ansonsten kannst jeden Norddeutschen mit Salbei verjagen!!!:v


----------



## Dentro (5. Juli 2003)

Öhm, hat einer der Kollegen mal ein Rezept für *Aal in Aspik*?
Möchte ich gerne mal probieren. 

Bis dato habe ich meine Aale immer geräuchert, bzw. in Butter gebraten.


----------



## leierfisch (5. Juli 2003)

100 g  Aal
           Salz
    1/2 l  ;Wasser
    1/2    Tas. Essig
           Pfeffer
      1    Lorbeerblatt
      6    Wacholderbeeren
      5    Pfefferkoerner
      1    Moehre, gross
      8    Gelatine, Blatt, weisse
      3    Eier; hartgekocht
      2    Tomaten
      2    Gewuerzgurken
      1    Bd. Petersilie
      1 dl Madeira


    Aal in Aspik eignet sich besonders als Abendessen.

    Aal ausnehmen und saeubern. Nicht abziehen. In gleichmaessige Stuecke
  schneiden. Leicht salzen. Wasser und Essig aufkochen. Mit Pfeffer,
  Lorbeerblatt und Pfefferkoerner wuerzen. Geputzte Moehre mit dem
  Buntmesser in Scheiben schneiden. Reingeben. Den Madeira
  auch. Aalstuecke darin 25 Minuten ziehen lassen. Stuecke rausnehmen.
  Abkuehlen lassen. Inzwischen eine Kranzform mit Moehren-, Eier-,
  Tomaten- und Gurkenscheiben auslegen. Fischsud mit Gelatine dicken.
  Davon einen Spiegel (das heisst die erste Schicht) ueber die Scheiben
  giessen. Leicht andicken lassen. Dann die Schuessel mit den Aalstuecken
  fuellen, obendrauf noch mit restlichem Gemuese und Eistuecke garnieren.
  Restlichen Gelatine-Fischsud darueber verteilen. Im Kuehlschrank kalt
  werden lassen. Zum Servieren auf eine Platte stuerzen.

    Beilagen: Toastbrot und Butter oder Bratkartoffeln.

  Vorbereitung         30 Minuten
  Zubereitung          40 Minuten
:m :m


----------



## Brummel (5. Juli 2003)

@leierfisch,

jetzt weiß ich, was es heute bei mir zum Abendessen gibt! 

danke für den Tipp

Brummel


----------



## Dentro (5. Juli 2003)

Danke, leierfisch!

Wird demnächst angetestet.

Dentro


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Frage an die Chefköche hier im Board. Will morgen nen aal im Backofen machen, welches dieser 2 Rezepte ist besser (Erfahrung)?



> Zubereitung: Den Aal häuten (hinter der Kopfflosse bis zum Rückgrat  durchschneiden, Fleisch festhalten, Kopf mit Haut abziehen – ist fast  wie Banane schälen) und in ca. 10 cm lange Stücke schneiden. Diese  werden leicht gesalzen und gepfeffert, bekommen einen Schuß Zitronensaft  ab und werden einzeln in Alufolie eingewickelt. Diese kleinen Röllchen  packt man dann bei 220 Grad für ca. 20 Minuten (je nach Dicke des  Fisches) in den Backofen. Das Resultat ist äußerst wohlschmeckend und im  Gegensatz zur geräucherten Version nahezu fettfrei. Einfach lecker!





> Zubereitung: Aal in etwa 8 cm lange Stuecke schneiden und in gebutterte  Backofenform nebeneinander legen. Dazwischen Lorbeerblaetter und  Zironenscheiben. Restliche Butter ueber dem Fisch verteilen und im  Backofen bei 200 Grad goldbraun braten. Zum Schluss pfeffern und salzen  und mit Dill garnieren.
> Dazu Salzkartoffeln und Salat nach Saison.



Einmal eingewickelt, einmal "offen" im Backofen, bin mir da nicht ganz sicher was am Ende besser sein wird. Tipps bitte bis morgen 11:30 uhr abgeben!!


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Also ich würde ihn offen machen, wegen der schönen, braunen Kruste.

Was ich auch empfehlen kann: http://www.rezeptewiki.org/wiki/Aal_in_Tomatensauce 

Ich mach es zwar etwas anders, aber grundsätzlich ist es einfach LECKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Die Antworten sind ja überschaubar! |evil:

@vermesser: Ich will eine Backofenvariante mal probieren, das mit dem braten in der Pfanne ist mir nix. Da ist mir der Aal zu glibberig.


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Glipprig? Nö, gar nicht.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Variante ohne Alufolie probieren, weil die knusprige äußere Hülle das beste ist...

Aber allgemein mag ich Fisch in Folie nicht.


----------



## wuzzl (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Nicht ins Rohr damit, heiz den Griller an!

Aal abziehen, in größere Portionsstücke schneiden, salzen pfeffern, fertig. 

Beim Grillen unbedingt auf eine Alu-unterlegtasse geben, damit das auslaufende Fett nicht in die Glut tropft. Wenn 1-2 Tannenzapfen oder grüne Späne auf die Glut legst kriegst Räucheraroma auch noch rein. 

Ist mir persönlich viel lieber, und auch weniger fettig als geräucherter Aal. #6


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*



vermesser schrieb:


> Glipprig? Nö, gar nicht.
> 
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Variante ohne Alufolie probieren, weil die knusprige äußere Hülle das beste ist...
> 
> Aber allgemein mag ich Fisch in Folie nicht.


Werde das zweite Rezept mit der offenen Form heute abend antesten. 

Folie ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht das Schlechteste. Hecht im Speckmantel, eingewickelt in Alufolie, ein Traum. :k
http://www.kochbaeren.de/Rezept/07_20_Hecht-im-Speckmantel.html




wuzzl schrieb:


> Nicht ins Rohr damit, heiz den Griller an!


Sorry, heute muss die Schlange mal in den Ofen.


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Hecht im Speckmanten mit Folie? Warum? Der kommt aufs Blech, die Streifen werden oben drauf gelegt, bissel Panade rauf und rein in Ofen...Folie benutz ich höchstens zum Abdecken, wenn ein großer Hecht am Ende nicht fertig ist, aber oben schon zu dunkel wird. 

Was ist denn der Vorteil der Folie?


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Vorteil der Folie?


Keine Ahnung, bin auch nur "Anwender", steht halt so im Rezept drin.

Vielleicht kann der Admin der wo Koch ist was dazu schreiben, würde mich auch mal interessieren! #6


----------



## Brummel (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Genau Thomas:m, von Folien steht nämlich auch ziemlich wenig in "Bratfisch und mehr" #6, hab heute abend auch nen Neu-Grilltest und möcht mal was neues probieren:q.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## FisherMan66 (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Wenn ich Aal brate, dann werden die in Butter gebraten. Fett hin, Fett her - ich will die ja nicht jeden Tag essen.
Alternativ geht noch: in Öl braten und kurz vor Schluß Butter dazugeben, des Geschmacks wegen.

Ein fettarm gebratenes Schweineschnitzel schmeckt auch eher "rauf wie runter".
Lecker ist fast schwimmend in Schweineschmalz, nur halt nicht jeden Tag.

Allerdings brate ich Aal nur bis max. 60cm. Darüber werden die geräuchert, bzw. verschenkt.


----------



## Brummel (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Da kann ich FisherMan66 nur Recht geben, nur nehme ich statt Butter nur Butterschmalz. Das gibt beim Braten auch nen leichten Buttergeschmack, sollte auch nicht so spritzen, was ich aber so nicht bestätigen kann:q.


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Aal ist im Ofen, gibt jetzt kein zurück mehr. Hab aber noch bisschen Zwiebeln reingetan, ansonsten alles so wie im Rezept, nur die Aalstücke sind größer 8 cm.

Mache nachher mal ein Bild, wenn es gut wird.

edit: 




Hab den Aal (80cm über alles) komplett gefressen; muss man schon sagen! ;-)


----------



## FisherMan66 (13. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Na hoffentlich hast Du ein paar gute Schnäpse hinterher gekippt  

Sieht aber recht lecker aus, Dein Back-Aal.


----------



## Angel-Suchti (16. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

man man....wollte eigentlich die nächsten Tage mal wieder räuchern. Doch hab jetz mal diesen Thread durchgelesen und kanns kaum abwarten, nen Aal aus der Truhe zu holen  . Hört sich alles einfach viel zu lecker an!!!  Werd gleich morgen mittag eines eurer Rezepte ausprobieren .


----------



## Toto1980 (17. August 2010)

*AW: was machen mit Aal*

Also ich mag ihn auch schön auf dem Grill, in Salz einlegen , Haut ab, dann Salz,Pfeffer in Alufolie mit Porree, Möhre, zwiebel, Petersilie und ein bissel Butter oder Butterschmalz, gibt einen herrlichen Sud


----------

